# Front Hitch for '04 Chevy Trailblazer



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm ready to order a rear for my Trailblazer from a friend of ours but I thought I should not rule out a front rack. When I looked I could not see a good way to attach a hitch up front. As well the truck came equiped with a rear hitch, pig tail the whole package. Opinions please and take longer than 1/2 time. 

Good games so far today, Philly Jack


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

if you have front pull/tow hooks you can hook up a front mount to those attachments... not sure who has them but I've seen plenty of front hitch mounts... lemme make a couple calls and see what I can dig up...


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey Philly*

Pm shooter or me and we can probably help out.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Philly, sorry I havent gotten back with ya yet but still laid up with back problems and can't sit at the puter for long. Catman32 can get up with ya and let ya know all the details.

I am off to happy pill land :redface:


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Philly,

I have a front rod rack. I had a hidden hitch installed where my tow hooks go, and attached a 2" male adapter to my rod rack. Now I can easily add and remove it when I am at home. Since I live out side of DC and I am in PA every weekend, I would look quite weird with a 24/7 hitch.

As far as front or back, I like the front, as I have an 04 Yukon and enjoy being to open and work from the hatchback.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks like Hitches online has a front hitch for you for $139. If that's the way you want to go.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

catman32 check your PMs


----------

